# Advice on Derailleur Pulleys



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Anyone know of good replacements (ie- performance/weight savings) for shimano rear der. jockey pulleys (10 speed- 11 tooth)

THANKS!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Extralite ExtraBolt 15 wheels will be ready to ship anyday now.

*Derailleur Pulley Set *( 2 pcs.), Shim. and Campa. compatible, hyper accurate Derlin cnc, 4 low friction sealed bearings, weight 9.8gr. (set)


----------

